# GT: Game 54- Clippers vs. Lakers 2/24



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Fri Feb 24
7:30pm
TV: ESPN, KTLA
</center>


----------



## M-Blade

It's a must-win plain and simple. We're on national TV and nothing would be sweeter than an end to our losing streak against the only team we have any sort of rivalry with.


----------



## yamaneko

you guys going to watch it on which channel? Im pretty sure this is the first time in Clipper history (not that its a big deal) that they will be on two HDTV channels at once. If you guys havent seen the clippers or basketball in HDTV, youre missing out..friday go to a friends house who has a plasma or LCD, and tune into ESPN HD or KTLA HD...HDTV was made for basketball.


----------



## qross1fan

I'm def. gonna be watching it on KTLA with Lawler and Smith. I fall asleep watching any other game cuz the commentators put me to sleep, seriously.


----------



## Gambit92

Lets hope that after a string of hard luck losses we can rise to the occasion and dominate the Lakers


----------



## joser

a super must win game!


----------



## yamaneko

wonder if walton will be on the broadcast for ESPN. Its funny to listen to him. Like the last game, "Cassell is a tremendous defender."


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** Bill Walton he is an idiot...


i used to like him from his time with the Clips btu once i was watching him ON ESPN


i believe and the Clips were playing and i remember him saying some stupid *** comment n **** 

about the Clips...i dont know what but people diss my team **** EM 

and thats what he didi i dont remember quite what he said ...but i dont like him cuz of it no more 

so eh ...

and yea, ima watch it no KTLA, geesh other commentators are boooooooooring atleast 

Marv Albert has a little bit of excitement in him n **** 

that guy with the Lakers the new guy ....geesh ....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh and about the game....

the two hearbreaking losses consecutively.....

:curse: 


why couldnt we play all game how we played that stretch of like 8 consecutive points???

?????????? :curse: :curse: 

if we could play like that all game cmon now man....and im not too fond of Livingston 


but....i did notice that yesterday when he was in the game, the game went smoother n **** 

quicker pace.....n stuff......he sped up the tempo......

IF WE LOSE AGAINST THE LAKERS ima stop watching them damnit as much as that sucks but CMON 

NOW ....

i just get mad forn othing hahaha 

Kwame against Elton ???? cmon now.. :biggrin: 

Elton should light him up ...Chris should have a big game....n Cuttino should keep shooting the 3

he seemed to have gotten the touch back....he played great the last game ....

CMON MAN 

whos gonna slow down Kobe....i think they should just double him all nighht....his team sucks


or...let him get his ...maybe 30-40, and just stop his teamates.....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ElMarroAfamado said:


> oh and about the game....
> 
> the two hearbreaking losses consecutively.....
> 
> :curse:
> 
> 
> why couldnt we play all game how we played that stretch of like 8 consecutive points???
> 
> ?????????? :curse: :curse:
> 
> if we could play like that all game cmon now man....and im not too fond of Livingston
> 
> 
> but....i did notice that yesterday when he was in the game, the game went smoother n ****
> 
> quicker pace.....n stuff......he sped up the tempo......
> 
> IF WE LOSE AGAINST THE LAKERS ima stop watching them damnit as much as that sucks but CMON
> 
> NOW ....
> 
> i just get mad forn othing hahaha
> 
> Kwame against Elton ???? cmon now.. :biggrin:
> 
> Elton should light him up ...Chris should have a big game....n Cuttino should keep shooting the 3
> 
> he seemed to have gotten the touch back....he played great the last game ....
> 
> CMON MAN
> 
> whos gonna slow down Kobe....i think they should just double him all nighht....his team sucks
> 
> 
> or...let him get his ...maybe 30-40, and just stop his teamates.....



i cant believe no one said how sh!tty cassell is playing. he takes the WORST shots in the game. he's a chucker, and will always be one. u guys arent saying this cuz u see him making the game winners, but if he missed and cost us the game, u guys would be all over him. he is a TERRIBLE defender, cuz he saves his energy to shoot the ball more. he does more harm than good on the floor. off the floor, he's a leader, and that's where he should be.

and to let u kno, we wouldnt even need his crunch time scoring if he cleans up his mess DURING the game. i mean his quck pull-ups bricks are bascially turnovers, and his horrible defense is letting the other team rack up points.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cassell has won the game plenty this season. It's logical to think of him being the guy to take the final shots. I just wish they were a little more pretty looking, cause last few fourth quarters were scary.

When is Corey coming back? Five straight..... Corey must return soon or the fifth spot might be up for grabs. Especally with the way Sac town is playing.


----------



## Weasel

One good thing is that the Lakers are playing tonight. Though it won't be a road trip from them as they don't need to travel they will be tired.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> One good thing is that the Lakers are playing tonight. Though it won't be a road trip from them as they don't need to travel they will be tired.


 And it's against the Kings. C'mon Sac send it to OverTime!


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=244798


----------



## DaFranchise

Huge game tomorrow. I cant wait.


----------



## DJ Clipsfan

I just saw a KTLA commerical for the game tomorrow, it's great!

"Move over Lakers, the Clippers are now undeniably the best team in LA, with an MVP candidate that may not score over 80 in a game but puts up more of the most important stat - the 'W'. The Clippers are headed for the playoffs, while the Lakers could be headed for the lottery. Don't miss LA's best NBA team (on KTLA) - into the playoffs."
:clap:


----------



## Cap

^ Wow, was that what it really said? Damn. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant

EHL said:


> ^ Wow, was that what it really said? Damn. :laugh:



Hahah, I saw the commerical to. It really does say that. I was surprised.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:clown: hahhaa funny commercial 


dont let the Organization be too cocky cuz they 8 games over 5 hahahah but **** it 

hahaha


you guys rather the Lakers keep winning ??

or Sac to keep losing so they stay completely out the playoff hunt???

i kinda want the Lakers to make it too since they are my 2nd favorite team but i dont know....


i take whatever is better for the Clippers hmmmmm

Golden State seems to be doing horrible just like the Kings.....

so as long as they keep losing.....Memphis is right their tho hmmm


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn im contemplating whether to watch it the game on ESPN or KTLA 


..maybe ESPN just to hear the things they say bout the Clips....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"The Los Angeles Clippers' rebounding woes are a huge reason for their season-high five-game losing streak."


just got that from the Yahoo Sports section 

an article....


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


we need some damn rebounds


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ElMarroAfamado said:


> "The Los Angeles Clippers' rebounding woes are a huge reason for their season-high five-game losing streak."
> 
> 
> just got that from the Yahoo Sports section
> 
> an article....
> 
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> 
> we need some damn rebounds


BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

singleton replacing livingston tonite? we shall c....


----------



## qross1fan

The Clippers Starting 5 Should Be:

Cassell/Livingston/Vladi/Brand/Kaman and bring Cat off the bench. Why? Match-Ups.

Cassell vs Parker - Cassell should win on offense.
Livingston vs Kobe - Face it, with Ross out, the 2nd best defender who can keep up with Kobe is Livingston.
Vladi vs Odumb - I'd like to see Singleton here but that won't happen. Vladi needs to hit his shots and spread out the floor. 
Brand vs Kwame - Nothing to say, but Elton should be able to dominate.
Kaman vs Mihm - Battle of the White Centers.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

DaFranchise said:


> Huge game tomorrow. I cant wait.


i agree for the most part. the one mismatch i dont wanna c is liv on odom


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

they better keep Lamar away from the Paint, he cant shoot for **** 


so they better make him take some Js


and yeah i think James should get alot of minutes man


we need a damn rebounding edge
:curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Well Vlads starting and Sam scores first.

Clipper fav. Odom misses


----------



## qross1fan

Cat BLOCKS Kobe


----------



## Weasel

Clippers control the tap.

Cassell hits a jumper.

Odom drives and misses but ball goes out on a Clippers.

MObley blocks Kobe, ball out on the Clippers.

Kaman witn a steal.

Cassell gets blocked.


----------



## qross1fan

Smush loses the ball. . . . Sam gets it blocked by Mihm

2-0 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Odom loses again . . welcome back to reality Lamar .


----------



## Weasel

Odom misses.

Cassell drives and misses.

Kwame misses but Odom gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam spins and misses . . chill mayne


Obum rebounds and gets fouled - first on Kaman

Lamar misses and makes 2-1 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Odom only makes 1 out of 2.

Radman misses a 3.

Odom throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan

Vlad misses the three

Lakers turn it right over 2-1 Clips stillq


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses in the paint . . . Lakers lose it aga

Cat mises . . Kaman rebounds and misses . . Clips needa chill


----------



## Weasel

Kaman misses the bank,

Odom throws it away again.

Kaman and MObley misses.

Ugly game so far.


----------



## Weasel

Smush misses.

Cassell gets blocked but still Clipper ball.

Brand misses but Kaman gets it and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Smush misses, Kaman rebounds . . Parker blocks Cassell

8:20 left and it's still 2-1?

Brand misses and Kaman picks up and scores the garbage 4-1


----------



## qross1fan

Mihm misses, Kaman collects.


Defensive 3 Second against the Lakers and $am hits the free one! 5-1


----------



## Weasel

MIhn misses, Kaman rebounds.

Defensive tech. on the Lakers.

Cassell makes the FT.

Mobley hits a 2, assist Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman to Mobley for a wide open J. 7-1 Clips up


----------



## Weasel

Kwame misses, Cassell rebounds.

Mobley hits a LONG 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Kwame misses, Kaman rebounds. . . Mobley drives misses, Vlad keeps it . . . Mobley bails em out without knowing the shot clock was ticking down 9-1


----------



## Weasel

Smuch misses.

Radman for 3!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi for threeeef ollowing an Elton block

Kobe gets bailed out and will shoot two

KoMe makes both 12-3


----------



## Weasel

Kobe gets fouled, seemed close.

Kobe makes both FT's.

Kaman misses but Brand dunks it!


----------



## qross1fan

God damn, Kaman misses and Elton just JAMS IT 14-3

KoMe hits a three 14-6


----------



## Weasel

Odom with a bad pass but the ball goes out on a Clipper.

Kobe hits a long 2.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores on the great Kwame Brown 16-5


----------



## arenas809

I just don't think these guys can compete with us.

Rivalry?

Please...


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with another block it seems like

Brand misses, KoMe easy lay up 16-7


----------



## Weasel

Mobley blocks Kobe again.

Brand misses a tough jumper.

Kobe drives and scores.

Mobley misses a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat misses but if it was Kobe they would have called the foul :sigh:

Brand foul Kwame, first on him


----------



## Weasel

Brand fouls Kwame, non-shooting.

Kobe misses.

Radman air balls a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

kobe misses, Clips rebound

Vlad airs a deep three

Odom misses bad . . Kaman with a JAM!


----------



## Weasel

Odom gets blocked by Brand.

Radman to Kaman for the JAm!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Radman takes it away but Clips cant control it

time out taken with 2:32 left Clips up by alot


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca's in for Kaman, glad to have Zelly back.

Oh my Shaun checks in for Vladi

Vujacic and George check in for the Lakes


Mihm scores in the paint 18-9


----------



## qross1fan

Brand missess

Sasha misses, Zelly rebounds

Brand misses in the paint and Mihm scores 18-11


----------



## Weasel

Kobe to Mihm for the layup.

Brand misses the jumper.

Sasha misses, Rebraca rebounds.

Brand misses a bad shot.

Mihm scores on the break.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston with a nice dish to Elton who gets fouled

Vladi's in for Zeljko

Brand misses the first and misses the second wow


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.

Brand misses both FT's.

Kobe hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel

Radman for 3!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

KoMe with a deep three 18-14 . . this is why Ross is missed

Shaun misses and rebounds and Vladi hits a three! 21-14


----------



## qross1fan

Mihm misses . . . Clips goin for the final shot


Shaun airballs and Brand picks it up and scores! 23-14


----------



## Weasel

Mihm misses.

Brand scores at the buzzer!


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 21
Lakers 14

Pretty good defensive effort by the Clippers. Kobe is trying to take over so the Clippers need to continue to play him very tight. Overall a good start, could have been better.


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi's 3 was counted as 2?

Kome misses, Clips rebound

foul on DGeorge


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses, good defense by Livingston.

George fouls Mobley on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits the first FT and the second 24-14


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Kobe hits a long 3.

Radman for 3!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

KoMe hits a three 23-17?

Vladi hits a three of his own! 26-17


----------



## qross1fan

George with a jam 26-19

Offensive foul on Vladi


----------



## Weasel

George dunks from Kwame.

Kaman sprained his ankle.


----------



## qross1fan

Oh great, another injury, Kaman's out and doubtful to return.

Sasha hits a J 26-21


----------



## Weasel

Sasha hits a jumper.

Mobley scores and gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

George fouls Cat who makes the shot and is shooting one more!

Mobley hits it 29-21


----------



## Weasel

Mobley hits a FT.

Kobe misses.

Livingston to Ewing for the dunk!


----------



## qross1fan

Nice D by Livvy forcing the miss

Quick outlet and Ewing jams it! 31-21 Clips

Time Out LAL . . . 9:19 left to go


----------



## alexander

Ewing can dunk?? what a ****

good job so far


----------



## Weasel

Radman picks up his 2nd foul, non-shooting.

Kobe hits another 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Off Ball foul on Vladi - he's 2nd

KoMe for three 31-24

Vladi can't answer


----------



## Weasel

Radman misses a 3.

Kobe hits another shot.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

KoMe scores again 31-26

Brand scores in the paint 33-26


----------



## qross1fan

Turiaf misses, Brand rebounds . . . Rebraca gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Turief misses.

Livingston to Rebraca who gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

Zeljko misses the first . . big shock. Zeljko misses both wow


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca misses both FT's???

8 second violatoin on the Lakers.


----------



## qross1fan

Clips force an 8 second back court violation.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat checks in for Vladi
Brand misses 

Smush misses and Clipper ball


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses in and out.

Smush misses a 3.

Illegal screen on Ewing.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston rips down the rebound . . off ball foul on Turiaf


----------



## Weasel

Green misses.

Turiaf fouls Rebraca, non-shooting.

Livingston drives and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston with a hell of a floater 35-26


----------



## Weasel

Odom misses but Turiaf gets fouled.

Clippers up 35-26.


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the floor

5:54 left in the half 35-26 Clippers

Brand has 2 fouls :|


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi checks in for Zeljko

Kobe gets bailed out *again*


----------



## qross1fan

KoMe makes all 3 after getting bailed out 35-29


----------



## Weasel

Livingston fouls Kobe on a 3. Didn't look like much contact but Kobe usually gets all the calls.

Kobe makes all 3 FT's.

Kobe hammers Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat gets raped by we all know who

Cat hits both 37-29


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's with some struggle.

Brand BLOCKS Mihn.

Mobley drives and gets fouled by Green.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand *rejects* Mihm and Cat goes right back to the line and shooting two more

Brand makes both 39-29


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's.

Refs screw Livingston again. Pathetic.


----------



## qross1fan

the rapist gets bailed out again :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

*LMFAO @ ALL THESE PHANTOM CALLS*

Brand gets his third


----------



## Weasel

Wow, these refs are screwing the Clippers. Mihm fouls Brand and Brand gets the foul, his 3rd, and makes the shot and FT.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits another J 41-32


----------



## Weasel

Mobley hits a tough shot.

Kobe misses, good rebound by Radman.

Radman gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Vlad draws a foul and shooting two . . Clips got a call? wow


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi misses the first . . what's with these FT misses? Hits the second 42-32


----------



## Weasel

Radman makes 1 out of 2.

Rebraca fouls Mihm, shooting.

Mihm makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses a three . . Kobe scores 42-36


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca scores! 44-36


----------



## Weasel

Kobe travels but no call as he scores?

Rebraca posts up and scores.

Smush travels and they call that.


----------



## qross1fan

Smush travels . . time out on the floor

2:50 to go in the half Clips up 44-36


----------



## Weasel

Cassell vs. Cook Ding Ding


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses both but out of bounds on OBum


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses both FT's but the ball goes out on Odom.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat misses


----------



## Weasel

Radman steals it.

Livingston to Rebraca for the score!


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi with a steal, niice

Livvy with a beauty dish and Braca scores! 46-36


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses but Cook gets it and gets fouled.

Casssell loooses it.

Livingston gets all ball and gets called for the foul.


----------



## qross1fan

I love these Phantom Calls :sigh: 46-41


Foul on the Lakers . . wow what a shock


----------



## qross1fan

$am hits both 48-41


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca takes the board


Sam misses a threee . . Zeljko rebounds and misses


----------



## Weasel

Smush fouls Cassell.

Cassell makes both FT's!!

Kobe misses a 3.

Cassell and Rebraca miss.

George hits a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Cook beats the buzzer with a three 48-44

I loved these Phantom Calls int he first half


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 48
Lakers 44

Clippers need to make their FT's and slow down Kobe. Also they need to stop fouling.


----------



## squeemu

The refs are the worst I have ever seen. Seriously the Clippers should be able to file some sort of formal complaint.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

free throw shooting is atrocious. if we lose a close, blame it on that. and maybe the refs too


----------



## qross1fan

squeemu said:


> The refs are the worst I have ever seen. Seriously the Clippers should be able to file some sort of formal complaint.


 Post of the day


----------



## DaFranchise

******* Rebraca. Why the hell did he shoot the ball. You gotta hold the ball for the last shot. That changed the momentum big time. We better get off to a good start in the 3rd quarter or we could be in trouble.


----------



## qross1fan

Third Q bout to start and there better not be any more phantom calls


----------



## Weasel

Great start...

Rebraca fouls Smush on the drive, thats his 3rd.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley beats the 24! 50-45


----------



## Weasel

Smuch only makes 1 FT.

Mobley hits a TOUGH shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca misses in deep


----------



## qross1fan

Cat drives, dishes and EB misses . .and KoMe gets another *PHANTOM* call :sigh:


----------



## Weasel

Mihm hits the jumper.

Rebraca posts up and misses.

Smush misses,

Brand misses.

Kobe drives and gets fouled by Rebraca, his 4th......


----------



## Weasel

Kobe makes 1 out of 2.

Brand turns it over.

Odom misses on the layup.

Cassell misses a 3.


Smush hits a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand nice answer! 52-51


----------



## Weasel

Brand answers back with a jumper.

Odom scores on the layup.

Brand scores again on the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand AGAIN 54-53


----------



## qross1fan

Smush travels . . Shaun checks in for Zeljko


----------



## Weasel

Smush travels.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

Elton gets the bounce! AND ONE! 56-53


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the FT 57-53


----------



## qross1fan

4 on Shaun . . bring in James please Dun


----------



## Weasel

Brand completes the 'and 1'.

Kobe misses but the ball goes out on Mobley.

Odom dunks over Livingston and gets a foul. Livy picks up his 4th.


----------



## Weasel

Radman for 3!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Vlad for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 60-56


----------



## qross1fan

Yaroslav checks in for Sam after a Kobe turnover

Turnover and Smush jam 60-58


----------



## Weasel

Kobe looses the ball.

Korolev is in???

Radman throws it away.


Kobe to Smush for the score.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with a looooooong duece 62-58


----------



## qross1fan

Cook misses a three . Brand rebounds . . . Brand gets fouled and a no call


----------



## Weasel

Mobley hits a LONG 2.

Cook misses a 3, Brand rebounds.

Brand missed (he got fouled).

Korolev steals it and then throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan

Yaroslav with a steal and Mobley wasn't ready for the pass


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores off an goal tending 64-60


----------



## Weasel

Smush drives and scores.

Mobley posts up and Odom goal tends his shot.


----------



## Weasel

Brand steals and Mihm hammers him to the floor. Brand is ok, he bounces right back up.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley pokes it away, foul on Mihm

Time Out on the floor 5:53 to go 64-60 Clippers up


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty is in? Wow

Brand scores . . again 66-60


----------



## Weasel

Walter is in???? boo

Brand makes a VERY tough shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Waltah playin some nice D

Sam with a block pretty much and a foul on Cook . . these two hopefully dont go at it


----------



## Weasel

Cassell blocks Mihm.

Cassell gets fouled, non-shooting.

BRAND DUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a *JAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM* 68-60

Mobley takes it away and KoMe pushes Sam down hard


----------



## Weasel

Mobley blocks Kobe.

Cassell again gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell hits a jumper!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam has woken up 70-60


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a rebound . . . 

Brand with an AND ONE! 72-60


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses, Brand rebounds.

Brand scores and gets fouled!!


----------



## Vinsane

brand is whoopin ***


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits his FT 73-60 . . . . 11-0 Clippers run

Laker turnover!


----------



## Weasel

Brand completes the 'and 1' with the FT.

George throws it away.

MCCARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUNK!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

MCCARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 75-60 wow


----------



## qross1fan

BRAND A STEAL AND A JAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 77-60

another steal

VLADI GETS FOULED!


----------



## Weasel

Brand steals and scores!!!

CAssell steals it.

Radman gets fouled on the shot!!


----------



## Vinsane

clippers whoopin ***


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the floor . . 2:40 to go Clips up 77-60 with Vladi shootin 2 FT's


----------



## Vinsane

Go CLips
Go CLips
Go Clips


----------



## squeemu

Weasel said:


> MCCARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUNK!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLAY OF THE GAME!!!!!


----------



## Liingston2Seb

qrich1fan said:


> MCCARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 75-60 wow


Now you know we are kicking *** when McCarty scores... it's been a while hey Walter?


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi misses and makes 78-60


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Mcarty!!!!!!!!!


WITH THE DUNK BABY!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


MAN!!!!


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty playing some GREAT defense


----------



## Weasel

Radman makes 1 FT. (surprising)

McCarty blcoks Odom and saves the ball!!!

Cook fouls Radmna, he will be shooting.


----------



## qross1fan

Vlad gets fouled and shooting two more


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi misses both . . FT woes still


----------



## qross1fan

Brand witha blockkkk

Mobley drives loses it but still Clip ball


----------



## Weasel

Radman misses both???

Brand blocks Kwame!!!

Brand misses the shot.


----------



## Weasel

Radman fouls Cook to stop the dunk.
Cook makes both FT's.

Mobley air balls.

Odom misses an easy layup.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

VLADIIIIIIIIIII 81-62

I love this game


----------



## Weasel

Kwame misses but Radman and Kwame come up and will jump for it.

Lakers control the tip.

George mises the 3.

McCarty misses at the buzzer.


----------



## qross1fan

George misses a three . . . . Waltah misses at the buzzer

81-62 at the end of three.


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:

Clippers 81
Lakers 62

Best quarter of the season? McCarty wow, he comes in and he makes big plays on offense and defense. Brand and Radman shooting well as are Cassell and Mobley.


----------



## Starbury03

hell YEah!!!!! Waltaaaaa. Blow them out and let the rest of the league know the Clippers are still here.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe steals and dunks it to start.

Oh no, offensive foul on Mobley...


----------



## Liingston2Seb

We can thank Brand for this lead. That string of jumpers really got us the momentum.


----------



## Weasel

George hits the jumper.

Sasha fouls Livingston, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley misses but Brand gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets fouled and shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes both FT's!!!

Kobe to Odom for the Jam.

Livingston to Brand for the layup!!!


----------



## qross1fan

EB takin this game over!


----------



## Weasel

Sashsa hits a jumper.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Kwame looses the ball out of bounds.

Odom fouls Mobley, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Walta misses the jumper.

George misses an open 3.

Brand misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Walter fouls Kobe, non-shooting.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 18.


----------



## squeemu

Weasel said:


> Radman for 3!!!!!!!!


The Clippers needed a three point shooter, and it looks like they found him!


----------



## Weasel

Bunch of Lakers misses.

Mobley fouls Kobe, non-shooting.

Mobley fouls Kobe again, non-shooting.

Cassell's back is hurting but he is coming back in.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Where is Kaman? Did he get injured or something?


----------



## Weasel

Kobe hits a 3.

Offensive foul on Brand.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe hits another 3...


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses a jumper.

Kobe misses a 3.

Odom fouls Radman, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston drives from half court and scores.

Walter fouls Odom, non-shooting.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 14.


----------



## squeemu

Liingston2Seb said:


> Where is Kaman? Did he get injured or something?


Sprained ankle. I don't think it's that bad, but they're playing it safe for tonight.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman ankle sprain will force him to miss 2 games.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Ok, damn. We've missed his rebounding. But Radmanovic has taken the extra minutes well.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses a 3 but Lakers get it back and refs screw Livingston again and call a foul on him on Kobe. 

Kobe makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Odom misses a 3, Brand with a nice rebound.

Sasha fouls Cassell, shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Offensive foul on George, GREAT JOB BRAND!!!


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled, shooting.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe hits a tough jumper.

Brand misses an open jumper.

Refs screw Clippers again as they call Radman for the foul on Kobe.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe makes both FT's.

Walter for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses twice and McCarty gets fouled and will shoot 2.

Clippers up 14, as a Timeout is taken.


----------



## squeemu

Weasel said:


> Walter for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE HAVE A NEW PLAY OF THE GAME!!!!
Holy CRAP!


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Walter for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that alone made my day


----------



## qross1fan

All the Laker fans prolly left the Arena


----------



## Starbury03

Whats up with these ****ty calls by the refs for Kobe. Damm there pissing me off.


----------



## Weasel

Starbury03 said:


> Whats up with these ****ty calls by the refs for Kobe. Damm there pissing me off.


I agree.


----------



## Weasel

McCarty makes both FT's!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Starbury03 said:


> Whats up with these ****ty calls by the refs for Kobe. Damm there pissing me off.


 Clips win with injuries, and against the refs to end a 5 game skid. Coo


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses but George gets the rebound and gets fouled by Radman I believe.

George misses both FT's.

Radman almost looses but gets it to Sam who calls a 20sec timeout.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Our second-unit is playing so well today! Livingston and Walter!!! Especially Walter, singing the anthem gave him some confidence.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Hey Roscoe, how good is Walter!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses a 3, it got blocked.

Odom drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Odom misses both FT's.

Clippers with a 8 second violation.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe drives and misses the jumper, McCarty rebounds.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled!!!


----------



## Weasel

Brand completes the 'and 1'.

I think George misses, some missed anyway.

Ahhh Walter misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel

George scores on a jumper.

Mobley gets fouled by Kobe and will shoot 2.

Mobley makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 102
Lakers 83

What a great 2nd half. That 3rd quarter was probably the best all season. I am glad McCarty had a good game, I hope it gets him going. Radman was big he hit what 5-6 3's? Celebration time.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

sup seb **** kaman go ndong


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> sup seb **** kaman go ndong


New poster rebels! ****in Walter legend! Singleton has many secs, Korolev had some fun mins. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

I loved this game, PERIOD.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

qrich1fan said:


> I loved this game, PERIOD.


I could not agree more, we caned Lakers on National Television!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o man...so many things went wrong in this game that coulda killed the clips. awful free throw shooting, crap rebounding (except EB), kaman rolled his ankle, terrible game by cassell. 

HOW did we possibly win this? vladman was just HUGE, he should be starter till maggette gets back. livingston was fantastic, he should replace cassell or come off the bench and give us energy. mobley was absolutely aggressive. EB had another monster game, MVP performance. and of course, the energy on defense was stellar. and we ran away with the game from 3rd quarter on.

such a fun game to watch


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yeah finally, a win, it was a great game to watch, i was switching between kcal, Ktla, and ESPN 

hahaha

saw the majority of it on ESPN....

it started off good, nice ambience ..crowd was into it, and the Kaman injury sucks man 


but we dominated the game, the only reason the Lakers stayed in it was cuz Kobe kept them in it....

it seemed as if he didnt want to lose it but hey.....Vlade !!! he played Great...man, i know alot of 

you get mad cuz of chucking 3s, but....i have always gotten mad at the fact the Clips never shot 3s, 

and i rather them miss some, THAN NOT SHOOT NONE AT ALL, especially with leads...they have

a cushion so you know..and hmmm rebounding was off except for EB, he played another great game

on National TV was great :cheers: 

and yeah Sam really struggled, and for once, maybe twice in as many games, i noticed Livingston

seemed to give the team better tempo, and even tho he didnt really look to score he made some good

decisions in this one.....Korolev got some minutes , James....too....EVEN WALTER HahahHA!!!! 

Walter is gonna have to play like today with Kaman out ...he doesnt even have to make his shots

just as long as he doesnt turn it over hahaha and that Dunk where did that come from??? he might

have to be that aggresive in Kamans absence .....Cuttino played well too....but man my favorite

thing bout the game was Vlade shooting the 3s, he shot a great percentage and even if he wouldnt

make them, HE SHOOTS THEM!!!!!!!thats something we didnt have early... :raised_ey 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: all in all great victory GO CLIPS 

we better not lose against the Bobcats ....


----------



## DaFranchise

Wow what a game. McCarty was huge last night. Thats the kind of play I expected from him at the start of the season. Great win.


----------



## polish_rifle

Liingston2Seb said:


> Our second-unit is playing so well today! Livingston and Walter!!! Especially Walter, *singing the anthem gave him some confidence*.


That is the best line I have read in a long time.


----------



## cadarn

EB signalling timeout to the lakers bench was ****ing outstanding.


what was the deal with kobe punking mobley the whole game? The scuffle in the second, the time he purposefully took down mobley and made a half-assed attempt to have it look accidental, then the play where he just whacked him on the back, then the pointless foul with about 4 seconds left in the game.


----------

